# Egg tooth



## NCHERPS (Aug 27, 2003)

Thought you guys and girls might like to see a photo of one of my old Freckled pythons(Liasis m mackloti) hatchlings.
As you can see the egg tooth is clearly visable.
Not something that you get too see very often, as they drop off so quickly after hatching.

url: http://www.ncherps.com/Freckledhatching3.jpg


----------



## wattso (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey, now thats a cool pic! do they lose the tooth within hrs?


----------



## NCHERPS (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, within hours, or it seems that way to me, usually I have woken up to find they have all hatched and , don't seem to have any teeth left to photograph.
Just lucky on that occasion!
Still amazes me how they cut through that thick shell with that tiny tooth!


----------



## Nicole (Aug 27, 2003)

That's a great pic!!!


----------



## ackie (Aug 27, 2003)

nice snake NCHERPS


----------

